# Screw broken off in electrical box



## johnapotamus (Nov 29, 2013)

Probably about $80. Have you tried drilling it out?


----------



## sloth1 (Oct 18, 2013)

johnapotamus said:


> Probably about $80. Have you tried drilling it out?


I have and as you can see in the pic the hole is too small to begin with. If I try to drill further it'll just completely ruin the screw hole.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would replace the box, but then, I can DIY so I don't have to pay the electrician.
You could try a #8 or #10 (whichever one would make good threads in the hole) self-tapping screw, but make sure it's a short enough one that it will not bottom out on the screw that is already in the hole. The self-tapping screw will make threads easily in the plastic, and should provide enough grip to keep the wiring device in its place.

FW


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Good luck trying to get an electrician to come out and work on ONE screw on ONE box. It's gonna be a lot more than $80 IF you can get one to come to the house for such a small job.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Drill it out 1 size bigger put a drywall screw in it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you have a picture of your box, not one the net?
Reason I ask is that box comes several different ways.
If your real lucky it's an old work box and very easy to remove and replace.
Even if it's a new construction box it's not that hard. Cut the two nails and it pulls straight out.
Trying to drill out a metal screw in a plastic box is not likely to work, the drills just going to walk to the side and may break off in the hole because the screws not going to be flat where it broke off.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

You could get a handyman to come out and change that box for 80$.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

that holds the dual socket within the box? is the socket still up in the box vise grip the head:wink:


----------

